
Javascript Fundamentals: Development for Absolute Beginners - dwynings
http://channel9.msdn.com/Series/Javascript-Fundamentals-Development-for-Absolute-Beginners
======
dudurocha
I feel a bit frightened and overwhelmed by this long running time. I now
couple hours aren't a long time, but seeing the actual number of minutes gives
me second thoughts.

I do prefer something like codeacademy or Udacity, that makes a step-by-step,
and even that I spend more time there, it will not look the same.

------
zheng
I only looked at the first couple episodes, but be warned that this is
javascript for the absolute beginning _developer_. They are really slow-paced
if you have ever done any coding before.

Not to knock the videos, if you are in the target audience, they are really
good, and fill in a lot of gaps that other tutorials may not. Things like
"Wait, why am I saving this file like that?" or "What is a DOM?"

------
davidbrent
Not to take away from this, but I'm currently learning JavaScript via Code
Year @ Codeacademy. It is the furthest I have ever been in learning a
language. Usually I buy a book and lose interest. I'm really loving the
constant exercises.

So if the headline caught your interest and a video series is not what you're
looking for, you should really check it out. I'm on the 10th section and on a
25 day streak, and I think about it everyday now, not wanting to lose my
streak. I don't know if it is for everyone, but they really hit the mark with
me.

~~~
redorb
I am on the same (js) track, I second this recommendation for code academy
learning the language by actually using it is twice as fast at least.
Imhexperince

------
lixon
would be nice if our tutorials mixed with familiar story/fables. just like i
tried to mix up jquery and 'Hare and tortoise'

[http://lixonic.blogspot.in/2012/08/once-upon-time-jquery-
wen...](http://lixonic.blogspot.in/2012/08/once-upon-time-jquery-went-on-
journey.html)

Whats your opinion?

------
kurrent
funny to see a js tutorial using notepad and IE for the dev.

you'd be hard pressed to find ANYONE developing like this unless it was a
video from microsoft.

~~~
k-mcgrady
They might be doing it like that because those programs come on every Windows
PC sold. In other words, you already have everything you need to get started.

------
rip_kirby
Thanks for this. I'm still a newbie in Javascript.

------
brady747
Thanks for posting this.

